# Deformed Tadpole?



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Okay so my leucs have been having eggs like crazy, the first bunch were bad, but the second (3) are all very active and healthy tadpoles swimming, another bunch of 4 are developing with the exception of one. It is much smaller than the others and looks almost like its on its side more and seems much more gray tinted. I actually went to remove it when low and behold it squirmed a bit. I don't know, this seems cruel but if its going to be deformed or genetically bad should I just throw it out?


----------



## cschub13 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know alot of this sort of issue, but I did have a tad that was smaller and would float motionless on its side most of the time. I thought on many occasions he was a goner but then he would move a bit. I kept feeding him and leaving him be, and after a while he seemed to get better and ended up growing into a perfectly healthy frog. So my advice is to keep taking care of him and give him some time before making the decision that he is dead or incapable of surviving. Just my two cents!


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Yes, of course I'd like to give him every chance possible. I wonder what the percentages are for deformations and that.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

i know every now and then a tinc tad will hatch with grayish and almost transparent body, but usually as the tadpole develops it loses the coloration and morphs out as a regular froglet.


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Thats great to hear! Its amazing to watch I find myself constantly looking at the m. I noticed a big size variation in the tads. One is really big.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

yeah its neat stuff. Also tads are always a little lazy a week or so after they hatch. It's probably fine.


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

well the one that looks bad is still in the egg, he hasn't hatched. The others that have are surprisingly active. I already fed them and they have only been out for three days.


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

Oh ok cool! Well good luck!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Can you post a pic?


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)




----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

I don't know why these damn pictures never work for me


----------



## Darts15 (Jun 5, 2011)

They all look pretty good to me...I don't see any real development issues other than the fact that it is abnormally small...it almost looks like it is farther along in development than the other three but is just really small....


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Cant really see it in the picture but the underside is pretty gray in color and it almost appears as it he was forced into a strange position but Im just not sure, he is quite a bit smaller


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

I would leave it be.
I never toss any eggs or tadpoles until they start molding ... etc ... and im 100% sure theyre dead. 

Youll KNOW when its that time. Youll have no doubts at all.


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Seems like a tough little bugger


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Sweet Jesus three more eggs today! That's 13 this month so far


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

That one does not look good to me. The other 3 look great! Grats on all the eggs and tads


----------



## snodog (Feb 10, 2009)

Yeah, he is completely on his side and a little over half the size of the rest...Not sure when Id visibly be able to see obvious deformities


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

snodog said:


> Yeah, he is completely on his side and a little over half the size of the rest...Not sure when Id visibly be able to see obvious deformities


Wouldnt be until after they morph out.


----------

